# SPAMALOT Black Knight leg prop ideas



## VCTMike (Oct 8, 2013)

Looking for ideas on how to incorporate the slicing the legs off trick for the Black Knight in Spamalot. Scene is blocked with the knight kneeling on an US located elevated portion of a ramp so that the legs could hang over the side and lighting can darken to hide the setup. Thought of kabuki inspired drop from the ramp edge but finding it difficult to hide them prior to the trick. Ideas?


----------



## TheaterEd (Oct 8, 2013)

I guess I would try something resembling what they did in the production on youtube, however be careful to make sure you are doing your own thing and not copying. Have the knight run upstage during a black out and have him slip his head through a mocked up dummy. Arthur's first sword 'sticks' the dummy to the tree, he uses the second sword to cut the legs out from under him. It would require some staging and lighting to block the transition, but it could be relatively simple.


----------



## VCTMike (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I originally wanted to do the wall but the director opted for a different take so I can't do anything about the blocking or set now....it's built. They are not stabbing the body to anything, just chasing the knight upstage onto a ramp (pathway through the forest...) where he gets his legs chopped off during the "Alms for the poor...". I just need a simple and reliable drop of the legs over the edge of the ramp side (which looks kind of like a dark greenish forest hill side). Legs are stuffed tubes of black sweatpants with a ring sewn into the top which I can attach to and some boots on the other end. I'm thinking a kabuki but can't figure out how to hide it and the legs prior to the scene as the ramp is visible all during the show.


----------



## TheaterEd (Oct 8, 2013)

VCTMike said:


> Thanks for the reply. I originally wanted to do the wall but the director opted for a different take so I can't do anything about the blocking or set now....it's built. They are not stabbing the body to anything, just chasing the knight upstage onto a ramp (pathway through the forest...) where he gets his legs chopped off during the "Alms for the poor...". I just need a simple and reliable drop of the legs over the edge of the ramp side (which looks kind of like a dark greenish forest hill side). Legs are stuffed tubes of black sweatpants with a ring sewn into the top which I can attach to and some boots on the other end. I'm thinking a kabuki but can't figure out how to hide it and the legs prior to the scene as the ramp is visible all during the show.



My first instinct would be to tell the director that since they didn't take this gag into account from the get go and block the scene around it, it is their problem.

I would however muffle that instinct and go for a compromise. How about Arthur swings his sword. Black out. Knight kneels and stage hand throws the legs on stage or drops them kabuki style from overhead, then lights up.


----------



## len (Oct 8, 2013)

In the movie the Black Knight loses each leg individually, but he loses his arms first.  actual fight starts about 2:30.

It might be funnier just to have him lose one leg and hop around while the other is just bent back and everyone can see it, yet blood is spurting out. But then again I was never a theater expert.


----------

